# jarred 13 Platinum dragon Bettas this am!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So the time came when it was necessary to separate the boys from the girls! Jarred 13 of the baby Platinum dragon Bettas this am....not happy campers!!

Did find 2 of them are Red Platinums! This should be interesting to see whether they are boys or girls, too early to tell right now.

They are soooo shiny its hard to even see them against the glass jars. 

When they are up a bit I will take pics of them.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Sweet, can't wait to see the pics!!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So here are 2 of my young betta platinum babies. These are the 2 that are carrying the Red. You can see they are also butterfly patterned too, and you can see the platinum irridescence already.

They had just eaten so they've got full bellies  The dragon scales are just starting to develope now. I tried to take pics of the full white platinum ones, but they just don't photograph well.


----------



## horus0923 (Nov 18, 2011)

*So Amazing*

It's great to see all the pictures you take of your bettas.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

haha...thanks but I am no photographer that's for sure. I try to get as good a shot as I can, but sometimes it just doesn't work out.

Sometimes Im lucky and grab a good one, but most times....


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So I now know for sure that the Red Platinum dragon HM in the picture is a male...he is coming along very well. He is flaring good so his fins will grow quickly now.

There are a few males, and a few females.

I will be offering the females for sale soon as they are easier to keep, you can put a few in one tank and let them grow up together....whereas the males need to be kept separate so their fins will continue to grow.

Platinum dragon females will be offered at $25 each.

I might be out in the GTA/Markham area next weekend so if anyone wants one let me know and I can meet up.

I also have a black/Yellow HM male and 2 x Black/red HM females available for sale.
Price on the male is $35
females are $20 each.


----------

